

Why Your Personal Information Wants to be Free - pier0
http://techland.time.com/2011/05/08/why-your-personal-information-wants-to-be-free/

======
benologist
Equating online privacy as censorship is just silly. It's not censorship if I
live behind closed doors, online or offline.

